# Wind factor



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Propellerhead wrote: Thanks. I was gonna keep shooting more to get a 50 but it was taking forever for the targets to quit moving when I slid them to the 7 yard line. My friend in the next lane over was blowing large jagged holes in her target while I spent most of my time waiting on my targets to quit swinging. 


I was at the range today with my son to shoot my Ruger P89 & Blackhawk .357. These are basically quiet little guns. Unfortunately, the pistol range was full, so we ambled on over to the rifle range (indoor). 

The first thing we noticed was how much louder some of the rifles were. The guy at the end had a scope on something with a barrell the size of a shotgun. We could feel the compression from three lanes over. Then the lane next to us was filled with someone shooting an assault rifle. Everytime he fired, our target was blown sideways. :shock: 

Eventually we were able to retreat back into the pistol range as a lane opened up. 

I'm not complaining. I'm impressed.

:draw: 

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I bet that would be different. Indoors with big rifles. They let .22 in our range but nothing bigger. The range is only 50', maybe that's why. Most of them big rifles test at a 100yds. How big was that place???


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah the range that I go to only allows rifles that fire handgun size ammo. i would like to get my buddy to go down with his ak and his ar but the range we go to is very small...only 10 stalls and maybe 75 feet long at most!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The rifle range is 100 yards. You can see the difference from the outside. One portion of the building extends well back of the rest of the building.

WM


----------

